

Dark Room - ashishbharthi
http://they.misled.us/dark-room

======
Vitaly
Well, Command-Shift-F fullscreen mode in mvim (Mac's vim gui, i'm not sure if
it is also supported in gvim variants on X11) gives you the same if used with
an appropriate colorscheme (I use vividchalk)

~~~
plaes
Unfortunately gvim in X11 doesn't support fullscreen by itself. (At least I
haven't found a way to do it.) But fortunately there are external programs
that allow doing it.

Right now I'm using devilspie (
<http://burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie> ) to set gvim as fullscreen
when it is started.

Here's the script:

    
    
        ( if ( and ( is ( window_name ) "Vim" ) ) 
             ( begin ( fullscreen ))
        )

------
ambiate
I read one of pg's essays not too long which had a section along the lines of,
"too much in your view = too much to process." I started putting this idea
into practice with a purging of nonsense in my work area and noticed a slight
improvement.

I've been looking for something like this for a while. This app just needs to
have a preference to disable alt + tab

~~~
TomOfTTB
Google has essentially made a religion out of this theory. I'm not sure how
much I buy into it at this point but I have to admit the minimalist approach
is a big part of why I find the Chrome browser so enjoyable to use.

------
wglb
Too late for me, as _who wants to learn a bunch of obscure keyboard
shortcuts?_ has already happened for me, and as a result, the keyboard
shortcuts shown here are obscure to me as a result.

I approach this with emacs by turning off the menu bar and the icon bar.

I am not fond of the green on black.

------
freakwit
Sometimes, I will use vim in a virtual terminal instead of my normal ubuntu
desktop. The switch back and forth takes more time than a standard alt+tab
which seems to trigger something in my brain to stick with it longer than
using vim `normally'.

------
chaosmachine
There's also q10, which is basically the same thing, I think.

<http://www.baara.com/q10/>

~~~
ukdm
Q10 seems to be a much more lightweight and portable solution. I am liking it
already.

------
kylemathews
There's also pyroom -- <http://pyroom.org/>

It looks like it's Linux only at the moment (where I use it fairly often) but
they say they're working on a windows install.

